# Cory VS Amano



## locojay (May 22, 2006)

I added 2 amono shrimp to my 20g a little over a week ago. The shrimp and cories have been getting along real good until yesterday. One of they cories seems to have taken a disliking to the shrimp. I don't know, maybe he's just playing with the shrimp but he seems to pick one of the shrimp and follow it around the tank. Everytime the shrimps come out the cory picks one and starts to hover around it real close. As soon as he stops to munch on some algae the cory pushes him out of his spot. The shrimp then relocates to a new spot and the cory follows him and pushes him again. Don't know what I can do, or if I should worry about it too much. I'm thinking about pulling the disruptive cory out and putting him in my 10g for a day or 2 to let him cool off and then bring him back. Now neither of the shrimp seem to want to come out of their hiding spot which means they won't be eating.

:help: please


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

Never heard of cories taking dislikings to shrimp... If they don't make friends, I'd put the amanos in the 10gal

Zoe


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

How long have both species been in the tank? Could just take some more getting used to each other.


----------



## locojay (May 22, 2006)

Zoe said:


> Never heard of cories taking dislikings to shrimp... If they don't make friends, I'd put the amanos in the 10gal
> 
> Zoe


Doesn't seem right to me either. The more I think about the more I think that maybe the cory's just playing or it's just curious. Maybe he thinks the shrimp has food. Dunno. I'd rather not put the shrimp in the 10g. Since my 20g is closer to the window I get alot of algae in that tank. I usually scrape the glass and I was hoping the shrimp would take care of the decor. 



Damon said:


> How long have both species been in the tank? Could just take some more getting used to each other.


The cory's been in there for over a year, the amanos came in about 10 days ago. Hopefully they do get used to each other.


----------

